# Creepy Uncle Joe



## Multi Sport (May 30, 2019)

He just doesn't get it...

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/joe-biden-tells-10-old-170200859.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He just doesn't get it...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/joe-biden-tells-10-old-170200859.html


He sure doesn’t, but I really don’t think he means anything by it. I think he is just too old he be going up against all these youngsters and then against trump if he wins.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> He just doesn't get it...
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/joe-biden-tells-10-old-170200859.html


----------

